# To keep up with the trend, my first fattie (w/ q-view)



## grillin_all_day (Jun 22, 2008)

well, since i was told it was going to rain today (and it didn't, thanx weather.com!!!!) i thought i'd prep some fatties for tomorrow. this was my first attempt, so i tried 2....one mild and one hot. went real simple with the ingredients, which are sharp white cheddar cheese, red, green and yellow peppers, and onions (all sauteed). more to follow tomorrow!

the ingredients

everything spread out

the fattie rolled

and a beautiful site


i think i may have a blowout with the larger one though. i think i rolled it a little too thin and i could see a few veggies poking out of the side and a little out of the top. the sausage started to warm up a little bit, so it was getting kinda mushy. tried to do as much damage control as i could, so we'll see how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 22, 2008)

nice job, grillin.  A blow out won't ruin the food.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 23, 2008)

well, it's official.......I'M SMOKIN A FATTIE!!!! haha, i'm also taking out the et-73 for its mayden voyage and i'm lovin this thing!!! found out my thermometer on the door is off by about 20 degrees (even though the boiling water test checked out fine on it...weird huh?) no more running out constantly to check the temps on the smoker. also, i switched up woods. since its going to be a shorter smoke, i went from my tried and true hickory, to mesquite. hope all goes well!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 23, 2008)

lookin good. don't worry things will turn out great. I never met a fatty i didn't like.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 23, 2008)

You'll be addicted now grillin !I've had blowouts before,they still taste great.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 23, 2008)

forgot to ask in the original post, do you guys flip your fatties, or just let em go?


----------



## deadeye126 (Jun 23, 2008)

i just let mine go unflipped , now you got me thinking about a fattie and i guess i better get crackin before i get the shakes


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 23, 2008)

I never flip mine grillin,there's no need to flip them.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like a good start I don't flip either. Looking forward to the finished Qview


----------



## leupy (Jun 23, 2008)

I have my first fattie on the grill right now.  (peppers, onions, mushrooms and taco cheese)  I have a small blow out on top but it looks good.  Also doing a pork butt,  chicken, and those atomic things I also put on my last rabbit just because it was there,  we will see how it comes out.  I have pictures but don't have the brain power  to post them yet.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Grillin,
    So how did they turn out?? Looks to me like you are on the verge of greatness. Pictures?


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 23, 2008)

they were a complete success! no blowouts and was pulling them out as the rain started to come down, lol. got the sausage to taste just like peppridge farms sausage (only better i think 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ). the wife has the camera or i'd already have pics posted. once i get it back, i'll post pics for sure!


----------



## abelman (Jun 23, 2008)

No flippin, things are looking good! Nice job so far.


----------

